# Any one ever heard that most serial killers drive vw's?



## El Veh Dub u (Jan 8, 2007)

*Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's?*

I remember hearing this, I'm looking for the article that I read it in.
Any one else ever hear of this?


----------



## ClubDownforce (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (El Veh Dub u)*

What are you trying to say here...


----------



## El Veh Dub u (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (ClubDownforce)*

I'm just asking if any one else has ever heard this.


----------



## 00Psst (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (El Veh Dub u)*

Probably due to so many CELs pushing them over the edge.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (00Psst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00Psst* »_Probably due to so many CELs pushing them over the edge.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You're not your job. You're not how much money you have in the bank. You're not the car you drive. You're not the contents of your wallet. You're not your ****ing khakis. You're the all-singing, all-dancing crap of the world.
 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











































There are lies, damned lies, and statistics.
99.725% of serial killers (and dictators, and VW drivers, and child molesters, and Honda owners, and, oh, let's throw in werewolves for good measure, just pick your favorite universe subset) drank mother's milk when babies.









Most every bad guy in the movies seem to drive BMWs... 







and 100% of the Herbie knockoff Beetle drivers I've met (one) were pretty nice guys in spite of outward appearances...


----------



## Zissky (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (El Veh Dub u)*

it's also a known fact that serial killers have an above average to very high IQ
perhaps THERE'S the connection?


----------



## Riker6 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (Zissky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zissky* »_it's also a known fact that serial killers have an above average to very high IQ
perhaps THERE'S the connection? 

Don't forget that a high majority of VW owners also own Macs. I smell conspiracy


----------



## VDub for Great Justice (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (El Veh Dub u)*

and hybrid drivers are responsible for the huge amount on smug polluting the nation! and they love smell their own flatulence /southpark


----------



## lilDevil (May 29, 2007)

hahah thank you







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (Zissky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zissky* »_it's also a known fact that serial killers have an above average to very high IQ
perhaps THERE'S the connection? 

that was what the first thing that popped into my head aswell...
plus the creator of VW killed 13 million, way to get the average up....


----------



## Zissky (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (DUTCHMANia)*

_plus the creator of VW killed 13 million, way to get the average up.... _

ouch.. wonder if he'da used a Mac?


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (03JerseyGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03JerseyGTi* »_and hybrid drivers are responsible for the huge amount on smug polluting the nation! and they love smell their own flatulence /southpark























that and George Clooneys acceptance speech


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (Riker6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Riker6* »_
Don't forget that a high majority of VW owners also own Macs. I smell conspiracy

















.....I have owned over 15 vw's and never one Mac


----------



## El Veh Dub u (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_








.....I have owned over 15 vw's and never one Mac









and hopefully never killed anyone...


----------



## vw181 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (El Veh Dub u)*

Ted Bundy drove VW beetles.


----------



## KeilwerthSX90 (Mar 1, 2006)

So did most people in the U. S. his age at that time.


----------



## TheShape (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_








.....I have owned over 15 vw's and never one Mac









x2 macs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (TheShape)*

Ive owned VW's for over 15 years now
and just bought my first mac last month
and I've only killed 2 people, but those dont count cause I did it in my sleep


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (vw181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw181* »_Ted Bundy drove VW beetles.

same with the uni-bomber


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_same with the uni-bomber

let's not foget about the Pope


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (Riker6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Riker6* »_
Don't forget that a high majority of VW owners also own Macs. I smell conspiracy








I don't think I'll ever own a Mac after talking to a Mac owning friend. He despises it with a passion.


----------



## 2zzge (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (El Veh Dub u)*

satan drives a scirocco...
barbie and her cousin jazzie both drive VW's...
patty and selma both drive a 'thing'...
nazi's drove the Kübelwagen...
the list is too great and it only convinces me that too much evil has come from VW drivers.








now i must get back to my breakfast clarice


----------



## kraut_pauer79 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (vw181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw181* »_Ted Bundy drove VW beetles.

mmhmm, Ol' Teddy had a '68 and a '69, he loved VW's, partially because the passenger front seats were so easily removable....for all the various reasons he needed to remove the front seat....


----------



## TornadrotGTI (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's? (water&air)*

Hahaha I love the VW-Serial Killer-Mac connection
Steve Jobs had to sell his VW bus to get Apple going. The new beetle was one of, if not the first car to offer eepod integration. Ted Bundy did drive a bug. And no blockbuster around me has a copy of Hannibal, In the pas week I've seen Hannibal Rising, Red Dragon, and Silence Of The Lambs....If I can't find a copy of Hannibal I will probably murder someone too

















Macs own btw


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Any one ever hear that most serial killers drive vw's?*

this thread has gone








bill


----------

